
Facebook admits it blocked WikiLeaks links, but won't say why - doctorshady
http://thenextweb.com/facebook/2016/07/25/facebook-wikileaks-links/
======
chinathrow
There have been reports of malware found within leaked mails hosted by
WikiLeaks - so that might be one reason for the blocking.

~~~
jandrese
I've had malware show up in Google searches too, but that doesn't mean I'm
going to block Google.

Any site that is big enough and hosts user content is eventually going to have
malware in it somewhere.

~~~
zzzcpan
Or maybe malware is yet another way to cover up government censorship.

~~~
iancarroll
Or you could download the malware yourself.

------
tomohawk
Also appears to be censored here. Story is newer, has more points, and more
comments than many other stories of higher rank.

~~~
belovedeagle
This isn't reddit; sorting doesn't work like that.

